# Beer Batter Avocado Wedges with Salsa



## mish (Nov 22, 2004)

3 cups lager beer or ale
3 cups flour
2 tbl paprika
6 cloves garlic, minced
6 (3 lbs) avocados
vegetable oil for frying
salt & pepper, to taste
3 cups salsa (or ranch dressing dressing)

Whisk together beer, flour, paprika & garlic till blended; let stand at least 2 hours.  Peel & cut half an avocado into 6 wedges.  Dredge each wedge in beer batter.  Deep fry in 375 degree oil until golden.  Drain, season with salt & pepper.  Serve with salsa or sauce of choice, i.e. ranch, tomato, marinara. Serve as an appetizer/side, or along w chicken, deli sammich or burger.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 22, 2004)

Mish, that sounds sooo... good! I can't wait to get my deep fryer for Christmas so I can try them!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 22, 2004)

Crews - Why wait - just use a deep pot!


----------



## jkath (Nov 22, 2004)

Mish...can you hear that?
"..............aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........."
It's the angels singing!

Beer, Avocados, and the word "fried"........

this will need to happen at my house....soon!

Thanks so much!


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2004)

Waving back, crewsk & jkath.

YUmmmmmmm.  GB, got me thinking about cheese (I've got cheese on the brain today-another recipe chat)...so thinking, what the heck, maybe sprinkle some grated Parmesan on 'em too. (Guess I wont be counting fat grams till Jan. 2005.)


----------



## crewsk (Nov 22, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Crews - Why wait - just use a deep pot!



I have had bad luck frying things in pots. The fryer I'm getting has a lid that closes when frying.


----------

